# Oem Parts For Outback



## quackaddict (Sep 17, 2012)

I have an 07 32FRLDS that I need a couple parts for. An accordian door to the bedroom and a turntable coupler in the microwave. I have to say I'm dam disappointed with Keystone/Outback lack of customer parts support. I have exhausted the website for parts without results. I have contacted many aftermarket retailers who say my needs are only available from the manufacture. Big runaround. Does anyone know of a source or an Outback contact where I might get these parts?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Most trailer manufactures are not into selling parts as a rule, 95% of the parts are all 3rd part and you source the parts from them. The door should be easy to find parts for, the MW pay be harder to get.

Take and post pictures of the broken parts and we can maybe help you locate what you need. Also check the Maintenance forum as there is a list of parts there in a pinned thread.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Accordion doors are quite easy to replace. There are multiple URLs to go to that have different dimensions. Check this link Accordion doors









The appliances in your TT are made by third party vendors. If your microwave needs parts I have found that this URL Microwave Parts is a good resource.









It is really something like your car. Your 2007 Chevy has tires that GM does not manufacture. When you buy tires it is probably NOT from the Chevy dealership.









Have fun and be inventive with your Google searches and who knows what you'll find.








Happy camping and drive safe.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

have you asked the dealer if they can order the parts for you??? They probably could. for some upgrades in my trailer I was able to order drawers, doors, slides, hinges and drawer and door pulls and some paneling and wood trim from keystone through my dealer at reasonable prices. I want to change the bath countertop and the dealer said they can order the formica and plastic trim for me if I want to match the factory countertop. They also ordered me a cover for the side of the sink that didn't come with a cover.

now the turnable parts for the microwav is probably one they can't get you parts for. The accordion door should be easy for them to get for you.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I have been quite pleased with Keystone customer service. I live only 15 minutes away from the Keystone RV Company and have gone there a couple times for some inexpensive parts. One time they gave the part at no charge! I know that most Outbackers members don't live within a resonable driving distance to the factory, so I would recommend contacting your local Outback dealer for replacement parts. If your local dealer is of no help, try contacting the Keystone RV Company and ask where you could get the part from, or try calling a different dealer.


----------



## Nanamonster (Dec 30, 2010)

quackaddict said:


> I have an 07 32FRLDS that I need a couple parts for. An accordian door to the bedroom and a turntable coupler in the microwave. I have to say I'm dam disappointed with Keystone/Outback lack of customer parts support. I have exhausted the website for parts without results. I have contacted many aftermarket retailers who say my needs are only available from the manufacture. Big runaround. Does anyone know of a source or an Outback contact where I might get these parts?


 Have you tried camping world...they are somewhat expensive, but, they know where to get everything.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

double d said:


> I live only 15 minutes away from the Keystone RV Company and have gone there a couple times for some inexpensive parts.


Soooo ... Double D ... old buddy old pal....







Outbackers member extraodinaire... any chance you could??? Oh never mind...







Had a brain cramp and forgot myself. Have a great Christmas and keep on campin' !









I can get good smoked salmon!!!!


----------

